# Smokin' supper...mmm....



## Missourian

Smoked up some brisket and a bacon bomb fattie....






^ Not really a brisket,  used a tri-tip roast instead.
Marinaded and rubbed, ready to smoke.






^ On the grill,  set up the charcoal using the ring of fire method for a 5-6 hour smoke.


In the meantime...





^  Bacon Bomb Fattie.







^  Just cut a  pocket in a roll of sausage,  add some stuffing...I used onion, green pepper, mushrooms and sharp cheddar cheese.








^  Smoke for 2 to 2.5 hours at 220 to 270 degrees to an internal temp of 165-175.
Add a handful of soaked wood chips every 40 minutes.








^  Delicious.



Brisket isn't finished yet...it takes 6-7 hours.  I'll post a pic when it's done.​


----------



## xotoxi

You are making me feel hungrish.


----------



## Mr. H.

Is it done yet?
Is it done yet?
Is it done yet?
Is it done yet?
Is it done yet?
Is it done yet?
Is it done yet?
Is it done yet?


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?




I didn't forget about 'cha, H.
















^We ate about half just like like,  with some Cattlemans sauce
And sweet potato fries.
Delicious.

The next night I cooked down some onion, green peppers and mushrooms
in some butter and with some french bread and provolone made a
Missouri cheesebrisket sandwich.
Man was it ever good.





















^ wrapped this in foil and baked at 250 for 30 minutes.





​


----------



## Missourian

Finally got around to fabricating a cart for my Weber OTS.












I repurposed a rusted out old Char-broil gasser...




A few threaded rods,  some aluminum tubing,  grill paint and plastic paint...and voila!

It still needs a few upgrades...a shelf underneath and one on either side for a trashcan and the charcoal caddy,  a papertowel holder and the ash-catcher needs mounted,  but even as-is,  I'm pretty pleased with the results.


----------



## syrenn

Good job on the retrofit!


----------



## Big Black Dog

I smoked a pork chop once but it was hard to keep lit.


----------



## The Infidel

Brother that looks awesome!


----------



## Outback

Missourian said:


> Finally got around to fabricating a cart for my Weber OTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repurposed a rusted out old Char-broil gasser...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few threaded rods,  some aluminum tubing,  grill paint and plastic paint...and voila!
> 
> It still needs a few upgrades...a shelf underneath and one on either side for a trashcan and the charcoal caddy,  a papertowel holder and the ash-catcher needs mounted,  but even as-is,  I'm pretty pleased with the results.



Yep, that's a pleasing bit of work, and the meat looks bloody awsome.


----------



## Missourian

All done.


----------



## Missourian

Fruits of the labor:




​ 

If this doesn't make your mouth water,  seek professional help.


----------



## Missourian

Neglected to post the finished product:























...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... ​


----------



## Missourian

Last night I smoked up some beef bologna and some Spam...that's gooooood stuff.













Hickory Smoked Bologna Recipe from the BBQ Pit Boys Barbecue and Grilling Show

[youtube]rd2oYf1NRWo[/youtube]


The Spam is pretty straight forward...score it,  add some rub or brown sugar (or nothing at all),  low and slow indirect on the grill for 2-3 hours at 225-250 degrees.

I just did a pound of bologna for 2.5 hours at 225-250 degrees.​


----------



## Missourian

Today is Pulled Pork Day:

[youtube]owAlv4XT2dQ[/youtube]

Got the boston butt pork roast rubbed.









The hickory chips are soakin'.






In a few hours the Weber will be fired up to do it's magic.  ​


----------



## Sallow

Looks good.

What time's dinner? And what should I bring...


----------



## Sarah G

I'm thinking of getting my son in law a smoker for Christmas.  Looking around..  I saw one that's nice on QVC, they showed how to smoke stuff like Mac and Cheese.  He would love that, that's his favorite dish to bring to family events.


----------



## Missourian

Sallow said:


> Looks good.
> 
> What time's dinner? And what should I bring...




Dinner's at 8pm central.

I have all the food covered...the coleslaw and the Carolina red sauce is made.

Just bring your appetite and a copy of the Rule and Etiquette of Civil Debate...it could be a long night.  

I'll set a place for ya.


----------



## Missourian

Sarah G said:


> I'm thinking of getting my son in law a smoker for Christmas.  Looking around..  I saw one that's nice on QVC, they showed how to smoke stuff like Mac and Cheese.  He would love that, that's his favorite dish to bring to family events.




Do your research on smokers before you invest in one...some work great,  and some don't work at all.

I smoke,  bbq and grill on my Weber Kettle Grill...it's fantastic...and I think I paid $79 for it new at Wallyworld...but definitely look around on Craigslist...you can find them for as little at $20.

Plenty of forums and youtube videos to search through to ask questions,  find recipes and glean answer from.


----------



## Missourian

So far,  so good...


----------



## Missourian

Slowly but surely...


----------



## Missourian

Still going...144 degrees (F) internal tempurature...shooting for 190 to 200.

Threw some Polish Sausages on for 2 hours...man were they good.


----------



## Missourian

All done:

Smoked...






Pulled...







Sauced...


----------



## Missourian

The payoff...absolutely heavenly!


----------



## Missourian

Today we're making St. Louis style BBQ ribs.


A good tutorial on how to prepare and smoke STL Style Ribs...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETXRScuvjSQ"]St Louis Style Barbecue Spare Ribs by the BBQ Pit Boys - YouTube[/ame]


Rubbed...used 2 different rubs... 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/McCormick-Sweet-Smoky-4-76-Ounce-Units/dp/B0012OPDTG/ref=sr_1_1?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1338067657&sr=1-1"]Durkee Grill Creations St. Louis Style Rib Rub[/ame]...on the left,  for me...

and [ame="http://www.amazon.com/McCormick-Sweet-Smoky-4-76-Ounce-Units/dp/B0012OPDTG/ref=sr_1_1?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1338067657&sr=1-1"]Grill-Mates Sweet and Smokey Rub[/ame] on the right,  which my wife enjoys









Going well...




​


----------



## Mr. H.

Got a BBQ suace recipe you could hit us up with?


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> Got a BBQ suace recipe you could hit us up with?




Here are two I really like...but I enjoy sweet sauces.

A KC-style sauce - Topic

Sweet & Sticky Barbecue Sauce - Topic


----------



## Missourian

All done...mmm-mmm.


----------



## Missourian

Winter 'Que.

Tri-tip as brisket today.









The rub is GrillMates Sweet and Smoky at McCormicks.com.

The wood is wild cherry chunks and the mop recipe is here at Yummly.com.


----------



## The Infidel

I love this thread..!


----------



## Missourian

Three and a half hours in...I really like this mop.


----------



## Missourian

*Tangy Mop Sauce: *



1/4 cup cider vinegar
2 tablespoons canola oil
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 teaspoons chopped garlic
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
2 teaspoons hot sauce
1 tablespoon ketchup
1/4 cup water
 *Directions*



 		Combine all the mop ingredients in a medium pot.  Bring to a simmer  over medium-low heat and let cook for 5 minutes. Remove from the heat  and set aside. 



Grilled Brisket with Tangy Mop Sauce II | Yummly


----------



## Missourian

Slowly but surely...144 degrees internal temp...6.5 hours.


----------



## Missourian

185 Degrees.


----------



## Missourian

I'm trying something new tonight that was recently recommended to me by a friend.

Ordinarily I would double wrap in foil and leave it on the counter for 30 minutes to rest,  then slice.

Tonight I am double wrapping in tin foil: 







...then wrapping in a towel:









...and place it in a small cooler:










I'm told that first this will allow more of the fat to melt without drying the meat out by overcooking and second it will hold the target temperature for up to 5 hours in a decently insulated cooler,  allowing you to cook early and server hot without worrying about hitting serving time exactly...which is extremely difficult,  as every smoke varies greatly.

I am going to cooler this roast/brisket for two hour and see what happens.​


----------



## Missourian

Here is a link to a discussion on "coolering".

Coolering Brisket - The BBQ BRETHREN.


----------



## Missourian

OK...coolering is totally worthwhile.

Extremely moist and delicious...the only cost was the bark became a little soggy,  but it was fantastic.


----------



## Missourian

I have tomorrow's boston butt in marinade preparing for the next smoke.

I've never marinaded pulled pork before...so we'll be experimenting.

I modified an injection marinade recipe from here at About.com.


2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons pepper
1 teaspoon parsley flakes
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1/3 teaspoon rosemary
1 large clove garlic, minced
1 medium onion, finely chopped
1/2 cup vinegar
1/2 cup olive oil
Combine all ingredients in blender and blend marinade.  Pour into 1 gallon ziplock bag,  add butt and set in refrigerator  for 24-48 hours then smoke.   




​


----------



## Missourian

What a difference a 36 hours make.

Fifteen degrees this morning when I put the pork butt on...brrrrr.

If the world ends before I get to eat a pulled pork sandwich,  I will be really pissed.


----------



## Missourian

OK,  this is another boston butt for pulled pork.

I marinaded it in this recipe above for +/- 20 hours, then rubbed it with GrillMates Applewood Rub,  covered it loosely with foil and refrigerated it for another +/- 20 hours.

Using chunk hickory for smoke.


----------



## Missourian

Trying my own mop recipe today:


8 oz. beef broth
1/4 cup worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup vinegar
1/3 cup Original BBQ sauce
1/3 cup vegetable oil
1 teaspoon Accent tenderizer
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon garlic powder
2 tablespoons soy sauce
5 good shakes of Louisiana Hot Sauce
salt and pepper


Mix all together,  simmer 20 minutes,  stir before each application.
​


----------



## Missourian

Mmm...four and a half hours...does that look good or what?


----------



## Missourian

All done,  11 hours total.




Bone pulled out clean


----------



## Missourian

Simmered up a mustard based sauce from this recipe at About.com.

I cut the cayenne in half...I don't like too much heat.

This was my first mustard based sauce...I'm  partial to Carolina sauces...but I have to say,  this was exceptional.


----------



## Missourian

Turned out fabulously delicious.  

I love pulled pork sandwiches.

So,  what can I tell you about this smoke?

The Applewood rub and the mop melded most excellently,  but the marinade was a total waste of time.

Next time,  instead of using an injection recipe as a marinade,  I'll actually do an injection and see how that turns out.


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Zoom

Missourian said:


> Smoked up some brisket and a bacon bomb fattie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Not really a brisket,  used a tri-tip roast instead.
> Marinaded and rubbed, ready to smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ On the grill,  set up the charcoal using the ring of fire method for a 5-6 hour smoke.
> 
> 
> In the meantime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^  Bacon Bomb Fattie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^  Just cut a  pocket in a roll of sausage,  add some stuffing...I used onion, green pepper, mushrooms and sharp cheddar cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^  Smoke for 2 to 2.5 hours at 220 to 270 degrees to an internal temp of 165-175.
> Add a handful of soaked wood chips every 40 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^  Delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Brisket isn't finished yet...it takes 6-7 hours.  I'll post a pic when it's done.​


Dude.  Invite!


----------



## Missourian

Zoom said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked up some brisket and a bacon bomb fattie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^  Delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Brisket isn't finished yet...it takes 6-7 hours.  I'll post a pic when it's done.​
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.  Invite!
Click to expand...



Smoked bologna and ribs tomorrow,  we'll set a place for ya.


----------



## Missourian

Even though this says St. Louis style ribs,  tonight we're making Tennessee style ribs.





I'm following this video exactly,  we'll see how it turns out

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Phrr9_eHr7s"]Memphis Spare Ribs recipe by the BBQ Pit Boys - YouTube[/ame]

​ First I rubbed the ribs...I used GrillMates Pork Rub...and then refrigerated them for 3 hours. 







As I prepared the grill,  I patted on some light brown sugar an a little more rub.




​


I cleaned the grill and,  while waiting for the temperature to stabilize,  I whipped up the mop...


----------



## Mr. H.

I'm surprised you go with those vacuum packed ribs. I've found them to be too moisture-heavy.


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> I'm surprised you go with those vacuum packed ribs. I've found them to be too moisture-heavy.



I'm totally with you there...but Farmland "all natural" line is not enhanced...no add moisture.

All Natural Fresh Pork - Healthy Options from Farmland Foods

I was turned on to them on another forum,  and they have always been perfectly delicious.

Last night was no exception.




​

I stay away from the "Extra Tender" line,  it is enhanced with,  I believe,  an 8% solution.


----------



## Missourian

Smoking a bologna chub and some spam today.

The bologna is scored 1/4 inch,  coated in a mixture of 3 tbsp of mustard and 2 tsp of soy sauce and a sprinkling of garlic powder...then covered with light brown sugar.

Add a 1/2 inch of beer to the pan and smoke for 2-3 hours at 225-275 degrees.























The spam I coated one with brown sugar and added apple juice and the other in catsup and hot sauce and add beer.


----------



## Mr. H.

You a smokin' foo'.


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> You a smokin' foo'.




Love it,  Mr H.  I'd fire up the grill every night is the wife would let me.





​


----------



## boedicca

I get the smokin' ribs thang...but bologna and spam?

That ain't fittin'.  That jest ain't fittin'!


----------



## Missourian

boedicca said:


> I get the smokin' ribs thang...but bologna and spam?
> 
> That ain't fittin'.  That jest ain't fittin'!





Mmm-mmm,  good.

Don't knock it till you try it...it'll make you a believer...










​


----------



## Missourian

Spam was fantastic...going to slice up the rest with potatoes and eggs in the morning.


----------



## Mr. H.

You must have difficulty pooping, what with all this meat in your diet.


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> You must have difficulty pooping, what with all this meat in your diet.



 

I live in the South,  Mr. H,   meat is almost always the main course of every meal,  the vegetables and grains are simply garnish.


----------



## Missourian

Smoked Spam,  fried potatoes and eggs over hard...the breakfast of champions.


----------



## Mr. H.

I likes my eggs sloppy.


----------



## Annie

What a great thread! Glad I'm not vegan.


----------



## boedicca

Mr. H. said:


> You must have difficulty pooping, what with all this meat in your diet.




Actually, refined carbohydrates are far worse than meat for digestion.


----------



## Mr. H.

Thank you nurse boedi.


----------



## Missourian

Smoked bologna sandwiches.


----------



## Missourian

Today,  BBQ'd meatloaf.

From this recipe...http://grillinfools.com/blog/2011/03/02/smoked-meatloaf-shepherds-pie/

Using a mixture of apple and persimmon wood for smoke. 

Angel ain't so keen on BBQ sauce,  so I split the meatloaf in two,  making one with BBQ sauce and one with ketchup.


----------



## Missourian

Coming right along...


----------



## Mr. H.

Why did one brown more than the other?


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> Why did one brown more than the other?




Angel doesn't like BBQ sauce,  so one is BBQ and one is ketchup.


----------



## Missourian

All done...came out spectacularly...


----------



## Missourian

Trying something new tonight...lightly smoked stuffed pork tenderloin from this recipe:

Meals for Busy Families: Grilled Stuffed Pork Tenderloin

I saw it on a PBS show and searched for the recipe to pick up what I missed.

IMPORTANT:  She tells you to put the brown sugar and half the salt in a bowl,  then forgets to instruct you what to do with it.  The mixture is the rub,  Use the 2 TBSP of olive oil to coat the outside of your tenderloin and then rub the brown sugar mixture all over the outside before tying.



Cryo-Vac'd Pork tenderloin fresh from the tube:









Trimmed...see that mound of fat?
Important:  The silver skin must be completely removed.
If you have never done this,   search youtube for a "trimming tenderloin" primer.









I cut it in half...half to freeze,  half to pound.








I ended up having to cut this one longways twice,  so it opened like a Japanese Screen..pounded it to 1/2 inch thickness,  and added my olive,  sun dried tomato and anchovies stuffing. 








Added the baby spinach...








Rub,  rolled,  tied and ready to smoke...








​


----------



## Samson

This is one really nice smoke ring: great penetration like this is not easy


----------



## Missourian

This stuffed tenderloin is delectable...loved it.






















Took about 45 minutes to prepare,  an hour and a half on the grill,  indirect @ 300 +/- until internal meat temp is 140 degrees.


----------



## sugarandspice

What a great thread!  Thanks for sharing!  Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Missourian

Tonight I'm grilling up some BBQ'd chicken thighs...and that means brining.

I'm just doing a simple brine...one gallon cold water,  1/4 cup table salt and 2/3 cup brown sugar.

Add the chicken,  cover and refrigerate for as little as 2 hours or as long as overnight...I like four hours...if you put them in at lunch,  they'll be ready for dinner.




​
Everything you ever wanted to know about brine,  but were smart enough not to ask: 

https://www.stellaculinary.com/podcasts/video/the-science-behind-brining-resource-page#videoone​https://www.stellaculinary.com/podcasts/video/the-science-behind-brining-resource-page#videoone


----------



## Skull Pilot

How do you monitor the temp on that grill?

I use a Big Green Egg and a BBQ guru pit control.


----------



## Missourian

That's a very nice setup 

I have a Taylor digital thermometer that I used to use quite a bit...







...but now I usually just stick a well used Analog dial-type thermometer thru one of the vent holes...it's about 10 inches long and gives a good reading at food height.


----------



## Missourian

Grilled Chicken Thighs Recipe | BBQ Pit Boys


Made 5 with BBQ sauce,  3 lemon pepper.

Put sauce under the skin and rub on top.












Seared 2 minutes per side.







Moved to indirect heat.







A little sauce...




​


----------



## Mr. H.

Total time on grill?


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> Total time on grill?



1.25 hours @ approx 300 degrees.


----------



## Missourian

Mmm-mmm,  good.


----------



## Mr. H.

Looks fab. 

I'd be inclined to use Mrs. Dash lemon pepper. Some bbq sauces can be a tad salty.


----------



## Missourian

Nothing new...a small pork roast for pulled pork sammiches...but it looked so good I thought I'd share it anyway.
​


----------



## Missourian

Smoked it for 7 hours mopping every hour to 180 degrees,  then I double  foiled it and wrapped it in towels and coolered it for 2 hours.

It came out falling apart moist and delicious.


----------



## Mr. H.

Wrapped in towels? What's that all about.


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> Wrapped in towels? What's that all about.




It's called "coolering".  It is a technique used to allow temperature retention without additional heat.  The BBQ'd roast or brisket can continue to break down fat and collagen without becoming dried out from continued exposure to heat and smoke.  It also replaces the resting period,  as the eventual reduction of internal temperature allows for gradual redistribution of juices.  It also allows the meat to be stored until meal time...so you can start early,  finish early and keep your roast or brisket hot until it is needed.  That's a plus when you want BBQ for a party or company.

I have only been using this technique for the last couple of months,  but I have to say,  it has improved both the tenderness and juiciness of my brisket and pork roasts.

Once my pork roast reaches 180+ degrees,  I pull it off the BBQ and double wrap it in HD foil,  then I wrap it in a couple of towels and place it in a beer cooler small enough that the wrapped roast takes up most of the cooler...like 90%.  I use a 24 pack cooler,  and if there is extra room,  I stick in an extra towel or two.  These towels are dedicated to this purpose...once they are washed,  I stick them back in the empty cooler.

I leave the roast in the cooler for two to four hours but you can keep it coolered longer.  Mine have come out piping hot...usually still too hot to handle,  after four hours.

The only trade off I have found is that the bark gets somewhat soggy...but I can live with that.

I haven't tried it with ribs yet,  but with both brisket and pork roast,  it has been a resounding success.


----------



## Missourian

Authentic Southern Pulled Pork Po'Boy:






BBQ'd pork roast,  no crock pot.







Homemade North Carolina Sauce.







Homemade horseradish cole slaw.







MMM-mmm good.  Hungry yet?​


----------



## Missourian

Made Brisket for our Memorial Weekend get-together yesterday.














​ 
This was the perfect combination of heat and sweet.

I tried something new with this brisket...I usually just use a dry rub,  but here I used a yellow mustard base and rubbed Ploughboys Bovine Bold over it.



I used this beer based mop but substituted 12 shakes of hot sauce for cayenne pepper and added 1/2 cup brown sugar.

This brisket turned out perfect and delicious,  one of the best flavor profiles yet.


----------



## koshergrl

Missourian said:


> Nothing new...a small pork roast for pulled pork sammiches...but it looked so good I thought I'd share it anyway.​


 
Oh my...I fixed one of these this weekend; only it was a pretty big shoulder roast. I've never smoked before..I haven't even barbecued much for years and years...but I got a cheap charcoal barbecue for Mother's day so I hit it!

Used mesquite and cherry wood, smoked for about 12 hours, I believe...wrapped it up in foil for...maybe 20 minutes, lol.

We didn't pull it...I left it whole and sliced off of it...next one I'm pulling and I'll probably can half of it.

It fed my grown son all weekend long..that was his go-to snack item, lol.


----------



## koshergrl

And mine looked pretty much exactly like that one!


----------



## Michelle420

I will bring the booze


----------



## koshergrl

Sure we'll pour some of that on there too!


----------



## koshergrl

Smoking chicken, a photographic essay:

The set up:






The smoke (cherry & mequite):






The meat; world's cheapest chickens ($.88/lb @ Safeway) They aren't pretty, and I had to seriously scrub them, but they'll do:






Not done yet but looking good:






I cut off the skin around the cavity; I was a little overzealous perhaps. It was pretty ugly, and I just can't get behind pinfeathers, even if they are smoked.


----------



## Moonglow

I'm smokin' my dinner through a bong.That way the animals can run free.


----------



## koshergrl

Obama's gonna get you.


----------



## koshergrl

Unless you live in Washington..in which case he's going to sic the IRS on you.


----------



## Missourian

koshergrl said:


> Smoking chicken, a photographic essay:
> 
> The set up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smoke (cherry & mequite):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meat; world's cheapest chickens ($.88/lb @ Safeway) They aren't pretty, and I had to seriously scrub them, but they'll do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done yet but looking good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut off the skin around the cavity; I was a little overzealous perhaps. It was pretty ugly, and I just can't get behind pinfeathers, even if they are smoked.




Mmm-MMM,  that looks mouthwateringly delicious.


----------



## skye

Love grilled chicken!!!!!! Yummmmmmmmm yyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## koshergrl

I think the pork is more sublime though....

The chicks are in the fridge now, the kids put off the trip for another day so it's just me and I filled up on my homemade bread, haha. I had a couple of bites, very good.


----------



## Missourian

Nice to see someone else posting in this thread.  

I know more of you are Q-ing...grab your camera and share you masterpiece.


----------



## koshergrl

We did tri tip tonight, but I didn't get a pic and now I think it's all gone!

It was yummy thought.


----------



## koshergrl

I have plans to make Indian candy at some point this year, Missourian..yum.


----------



## Missourian

I saw this on Bbq-U today,  going to give it a try tomorrow.

Smoked salt and pepper chicken with Alabama white sauce.

It was pretty simple...Steven halved some chickens,  salted and peppered them and slow smoked them to 180 internal temp,  then dipped them in the white sauce and served.

I made the white sauce using this recipe:  Alabama White Barbecue Sauce - Recipe

I quartered this recipe as I am only doing two chicken quarters.





The recipe calls for 8 hours in the fridge after combining...so I made the tonight and put the chicken in a 9% saltwater solution to brine.


----------



## Missourian

koshergrl said:


> I have plans to make Indian candy at some point this year, Missourian..yum.



Definitely need pics and commentary for that...sounds delicious.


----------



## koshergrl

Brined salmon (or steelhead) then smoked...very sweet, very dense. We used to get it every year so I grew up with it and thought everybody else did too. But I have only run into it once or twice since my childhood...so I am going to learn how to make it.


----------



## koshergrl

I have never even heard of white sauce before, but it is something I would like. It is like the dressing I put on my coleslaw, and I could drink that stuff.


----------



## Missourian

koshergrl said:


> I have never even heard of white sauce before, but it is something I would like. It is like the dressing I put on my coleslaw, and I could drink that stuff.




It was awfully strong of vinegar last night,  I haven't tried it yet today...

I've got pork and brisket on,  going to put the chicken and potatoes on shortly.




​


----------



## Missourian

Almost ran outta room...


----------



## koshergrl

Looks delish.

I was cooking a beef roast, but it was getting hot and the kids had the grill fired up for burgers, so after about an hour I turned off the stove and moved it to the barbecue.

Well THAT didn't work out so hot, I babied it for a couple of hours, and when I went to slice it it was like freaking shoe leather, lolol...then I burned a whole pan of potatoes.

So tonight we did have McD's, and I was thankful they were there. Because I didn't feel like cooking AGAIN.

Sometimes you have an off day, lol. Well, sometimes I do, anyway.


----------



## Missourian

koshergrl said:


> Looks delish.
> 
> I was cooking a beef roast, but it was getting hot and the kids had the grill fired up for burgers, so after about an hour I turned off the stove and moved it to the barbecue.
> 
> Well THAT didn't work out so hot, I babied it for a couple of hours, and when I went to slice it it was like freaking shoe leather, lolol...then I burned a whole pan of potatoes.
> 
> So tonight we did have McD's, and I was thankful they were there. Because I didn't feel like cooking AGAIN.
> 
> Sometimes you have an off day, lol. Well, sometimes I do, anyway.




It happens...I had so ribs that didn't work out early in the week.

They were OK,  but they didn't fall off the bone and melt in your mouth like ribs should.

Tonight's chicken made up for it though...it had wow factor.

I didn't even get a plated picture...it was gone lickity split.

I got some pre and post sauce pics though.













The white sauce was delectably different...next time I make this,  I'm making a lot more.

Here is the chicken recipe...Bob Gibson?s Hickory-Smoked Chicken with White Sauce | The Men's Health Barbecue Guide

I didn't make the white sauce from that recipe,  I used the one in the sauce post above,  and I might even cut the vinegar back a little from that one next time around.

​


----------



## Missourian

This is my 10,000th post...five years almost to the day.


----------



## syrenn

Missourian said:


> This is my 10,000th post...five years almost to the day.


----------



## Missourian

Today I'm smokin' up a chuck roast on the BBQ.

[youtube]cCL-OF6vw70[/youtube]


BBQ Pit Boys ^








Chuck Roast ^









Sprinkled with Bovine Bold rub ^







Injected with beef broth and garlic ^







On the BBQ,  indirect heat at 270 degrees with a couple chunks of persimmons ^​


----------



## Missourian

Starting to look good...


----------



## Missourian

Getting hungry...


----------



## koshergrl

Yum looks great. My son dragged my barbecue out yesterday and fired it up for steaks. I think it's about time for us to smoke something too...


----------



## Missourian

koshergrl said:


> Yum looks great. My son dragged my barbecue out yesterday and fired it up for steaks. I think it's about time for us to smoke something too...



Right on!


----------



## Missourian

All done!












​

This came out textured and tasting almost exactly like brisket.  Had I whipped up a mop instead of spritzing it with beef broth,  it would have been even closer...at a third of the cost.  I put the other half of this roast in the hot cooler and we'll see if it breaks down the collagen even farther.


----------



## Missourian

Independence Day Boston Butt:
























GrillMates Applewood Rub,  Beer & vinegar garlic mop,  pecan wood for smoke.​


----------



## koshergrl

I'm smoking boston butt for our family reunion next month.

I'll make rolls, do the pulled pork, and make some coleslaw....yum.


----------



## Missourian

I'm doing mostly Boston Butts now...beef brisket is over $7 per pound...pork roast is $2.69...no-brainer.

So,  not too many posts this summer.

But yesterday I ran into a problem that led to an unusual solution.

It's been over 100 here for several days with no rain,  but yesterday,  about four and a half hours into my smoke,  there was a downpour.

Ordinarily I'd just switch to the oven,  but I didn't want to use the oven for 6 hours during the hottest part of the afternoon on a 100 degree day,  so I decided to use the slow cooker (crockpot) instead.

I use a slow cooker liner for ease of clean up,  then rolled up six balls of aluminum foil to about the size of golf balls,  flattened them a little and placed them in the bottom of the lined slow cooker.

This forms a platform to keep the roast out of the liquid.

I poured in about half of my mop and some water...only enough liquid to halfway submerge the aluminum balls...then transferred the roast from the BBQ to the slow cooker,  resting on top of the balled up aluminum foil.

Turned it on to low,  and mopped it with the rest of the mopping liquid every hour to hour and a half.

Took about eight hours to get to 190 degrees,  removed it and put it in the hot cooler for 6 hours and pulled it this morning.  (got a late start...put it in the smoker at like 1pm).

And let me tell you,  it was excellent.

I'm you don't have the patience to maintain a 270 degree charcoal smoker for 10-13 hour to make pulled pork,  maybe try this method instead.

Four and a half to five hours of hickory smoking gave it a great smoke ring,  the beginnings of good bark (it was just beginning to turn blackish when I transferred it),  and delicious smokey flavor.

And boy was it ever moist.

The bark does change texture somewhat,  but not too much more than if you were to use a Texas Cheat (wrapping in foil for the last few hours of a smoke).

So give it a try,  you won't be disappointed!


----------



## ChrisL

This thread is making me hungry!!!


----------



## Wake

It's cruel how we can't share the delicious foods posted in this thread. 

The only smoked food I've tried were smoked trout from a family friend.


----------



## boedicca

All that delicious smoked pork.  All we need is More Bacon.


----------



## Wake

boedicca said:


> All that delicious smoked pork.  All we need is More Bacon.



I agree. And maybe some spicy sweet BBQ sauce, hmm? Mm...


----------



## boedicca

Wake said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that delicious smoked pork.  All we need is More Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. And maybe some spicy sweet BBQ sauce, hmm? Mm...
Click to expand...


I'm rather partial to Rudy's from Texas...it's more tangy than sweet.  For sweet sauce, Everett & Jones Super Q totally rocks!


----------



## Wake

boedicca said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that delicious smoked pork.  All we need is More Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. And maybe some spicy sweet BBQ sauce, hmm? Mm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm rather partial to Rudy's from Texas...it's more tangy than sweet.  For sweet sauce, Everett & Jones Super Q totally rocks!
Click to expand...


I've never tried those, but now I'll be checking the local Pick-N-Save for them. 

A weird thought crossed my mind about using a toddy coffee maker to make a unique kind of BBQ sauce. I've heard the original BBQ sauce from San Francisco is pretty good, as well.


----------



## boedicca

Wake said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that delicious smoked pork.  All we need is More Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. And maybe some spicy sweet BBQ sauce, hmm? Mm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm rather partial to Rudy's from Texas...it's more tangy than sweet.  For sweet sauce, Everett & Jones Super Q totally rocks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never tried those, but now I'll be checking the local Pick-N-Save for them.
> 
> A weird thought crossed my mind about using a toddy coffee maker to make a unique kind of BBQ sauce. I've heard the original BBQ sauce from San Francisco is pretty good, as well.
Click to expand...



I've never heard of the original BBQ sauce from San Francisco....


----------



## Alex.

boedicca said:


> All that delicious smoked pork.  All we need is More Bacon.



I tried smoking bacon, it just did not do me right left a bad taste in my mouth. I know a place that gets it right and has the most delicious hickory flavor. I just hope they do not succumb to the pressure of a certain few, if you know what I mean.


----------



## boedicca

Alex. said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that delicious smoked pork.  All we need is More Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried smoking bacon, it just did not do me right left a bad taste in my mouth. I know a place that gets it right and has the most delicious hickory flavor. I just hope they do not succumb to the pressure of a certain few, if you know what I mean.
Click to expand...



I like bacon wrapped things on the grill, and agree that low and slow smoked bacon isn't the best idea.

But as a general rule, everything goes better with bacon.


----------



## Alex.

boedicca said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that delicious smoked pork.  All we need is More Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried smoking bacon, it just did not do me right left a bad taste in my mouth. I know a place that gets it right and has the most delicious hickory flavor. I just hope they do not succumb to the pressure of a certain few, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon wrapped things on the grill, and agree that low and slow smoked bacon isn't the best idea.
> 
> But as a general rule, everything goes better with bacon.
Click to expand...

If there is no bacon I do not want to live. I had bacon flavored gummy bears about a month ago and you know what? I loved them! I treated myself to bacon wrapped scallops, the smoky flavor from the bacon gave those babies a nice little zing with each bite.


----------



## boedicca

Alex. said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that delicious smoked pork.  All we need is More Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried smoking bacon, it just did not do me right left a bad taste in my mouth. I know a place that gets it right and has the most delicious hickory flavor. I just hope they do not succumb to the pressure of a certain few, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon wrapped things on the grill, and agree that low and slow smoked bacon isn't the best idea.
> 
> But as a general rule, everything goes better with bacon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there is no bacon I do not want to live. I had bacon flavored gummy bears about a month ago and you know what? I loved them! I treated myself to bacon wrapped scallops, the smoky flavor from the bacon gave those babies a nice little zing with each bite.
Click to expand...



mr. boe bought some bacon flavored salt water taffy when we were on a long weekend last year.  It was delish!


----------



## Alex.

boedicca said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that delicious smoked pork.  All we need is More Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried smoking bacon, it just did not do me right left a bad taste in my mouth. I know a place that gets it right and has the most delicious hickory flavor. I just hope they do not succumb to the pressure of a certain few, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like bacon wrapped things on the grill, and agree that low and slow smoked bacon isn't the best idea.
> 
> But as a general rule, everything goes better with bacon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there is no bacon I do not want to live. I had bacon flavored gummy bears about a month ago and you know what? I loved them! I treated myself to bacon wrapped scallops, the smoky flavor from the bacon gave those babies a nice little zing with each bite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> mr. boe bought some bacon flavored salt water taffy when we were on a long weekend last year.  It was delish!
Click to expand...


That sounds very nice for you and your beau, Mr. boe. The weekend of fun and frolic  can only have been made better with that ever present bacony taffy.


----------



## Missourian

Have y'all tried these yet?

Posted this on 2011:

Atomic Buffalo Turds...or A.B.T's for short...don't blame me for the name,  I'm not responsible.

This is another outdoor grill recipe.



Here are mine ready for the grill.








It took 7 jalapenos
7 strips of bacon
7 little smokies
1 package cream cheese
3 Tablespoons diced onion
Spice of your choice


In the blender mix onions, little smokies and cream cheese.
Cut jalapenos in half longways,  deseed and remove "white meat".
Add whatever jalapeno "white meat" you prefer for heat to cream cheese mixture and blend.
Fill jalapeno halves with cream chese mixture.
Cut bacon into 2 six inch pieces.
Wrap jalapenos with bacon.
Smoke over indirect heat 225-250 degrees for 80 minute.
I used one handful of hickory chips over 18 briquettes per side.


And after an hour and 20 minutes:




















These were terrific..!​​

Atomic Buffalo Turds... US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Alex.

Missourian said:


> Have y'all tried these yet?
> 
> Posted this on 2011:
> 
> Atomic Buffalo Turds...or A.B.T's for short...don't blame me for the name,  I'm not responsible.
> 
> This is another outdoor grill recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are mine ready for the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took 7 jalapenos
> 7 strips of bacon
> 7 little smokies
> 1 package cream cheese
> 3 Tablespoons diced onion
> Spice of your choice
> 
> 
> In the blender mix onions, little smokies and cream cheese.
> Cut jalapenos in half longways,  deseed and remove white meat.
> Add whatever white meat you prefer for heat to cream cheese mixture and blend.
> Fill jalapeno halves with cream chese mixture.
> Cut bacon into 2 six inch pieces.
> Wrap jalapenos with bacon.
> Smoke over indirect heat 225-250 degrees for 80 minute.
> I used one handful of hickory chips over 18 briquettes per side.
> 
> 
> And after an hour and 20 minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were terrific..!​​
> 
> Atomic Buffalo Turds... US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


That looks delicious! That looks hard to  make.


----------



## boedicca

Missourian said:


> Have y'all tried these yet?
> 
> Posted this on 2011:
> 
> Atomic Buffalo Turds...or A.B.T's for short...don't blame me for the name,  I'm not responsible.
> 
> This is another outdoor grill recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are mine ready for the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took 7 jalapenos
> 7 strips of bacon
> 7 little smokies
> 1 package cream cheese
> 3 Tablespoons diced onion
> Spice of your choice
> 
> 
> In the blender mix onions, little smokies and cream cheese.
> Cut jalapenos in half longways,  deseed and remove white meat.
> Add whatever white meat you prefer for heat to cream cheese mixture and blend.
> Fill jalapeno halves with cream chese mixture.
> Cut bacon into 2 six inch pieces.
> Wrap jalapenos with bacon.
> Smoke over indirect heat 225-250 degrees for 80 minute.
> I used one handful of hickory chips over 18 briquettes per side.
> 
> 
> And after an hour and 20 minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were terrific..!​​
> 
> Atomic Buffalo Turds... US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum




I am going to try those!


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that delicious smoked pork.  All we need is More Bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. And maybe some spicy sweet BBQ sauce, hmm? Mm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm rather partial to Rudy's from Texas...it's more tangy than sweet.  For sweet sauce, Everett & Jones Super Q totally rocks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never tried those, but now I'll be checking the local Pick-N-Save for them.
> 
> A weird thought crossed my mind about using a toddy coffee maker to make a unique kind of BBQ sauce. I've heard the original BBQ sauce from San Francisco is pretty good, as well.
Click to expand...


I always make my own.  That way I control what goes in it, and I can put my favorite mixture of spices, etc.  

I posted a recipe for ribs with a cherry barbecue glaze, and it is so delicious!  If you like cooking, you should try making your own sauce.  It's really easy.  Foodnetwork.com has lots of different recipes to try!


----------



## ChrisL

Missourian said:


> Have y'all tried these yet?
> 
> Posted this on 2011:
> 
> Atomic Buffalo Turds...or A.B.T's for short...don't blame me for the name,  I'm not responsible.
> 
> This is another outdoor grill recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are mine ready for the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took 7 jalapenos
> 7 strips of bacon
> 7 little smokies
> 1 package cream cheese
> 3 Tablespoons diced onion
> Spice of your choice
> 
> 
> In the blender mix onions, little smokies and cream cheese.
> Cut jalapenos in half longways,  deseed and remove "white meat".
> Add whatever jalapeno "white meat" you prefer for heat to cream cheese mixture and blend.
> Fill jalapeno halves with cream chese mixture.
> Cut bacon into 2 six inch pieces.
> Wrap jalapenos with bacon.
> Smoke over indirect heat 225-250 degrees for 80 minute.
> I used one handful of hickory chips over 18 briquettes per side.
> 
> 
> And after an hour and 20 minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were terrific..!​​
> 
> Atomic Buffalo Turds... US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



You are quite the chef!


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Missourian said:


> Neglected to post the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ​



Damn!  Look at that beautiful smoke ring!


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Missourian said:


> Even though this says St. Louis style ribs,  tonight we're making Tennessee style ribs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm following this video exactly,  we'll see how it turns out
> 
> [ame="[MEDIA=youtube]Phrr9_eHr7s[/MEDIA]"]Memphis Spare Ribs recipe by the BBQ Pit Boys - YouTube[/ame]​​First I rubbed the ribs...I used GrillMates Pork Rub...and then refrigerated them for 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​As I prepared the grill,  I patted on some light brown sugar an a little more rub.​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> I cleaned the grill and,  while waiting for the temperature to stabilize,  I whipped up the mop...
> ​



Interesting.  Carolina style sauce, eh?  I figgered you for St. Louis style kinda guy.


----------



## Missourian

Coloradomtnman said:


> Interesting.  Carolina style sauce, eh?  I figgered you for St. Louis style kinda guy.



I like it all,  except when it comes to pulled pork...NC or SC sauce all the way...hard to pick a favorite between those two.


----------



## rightwinger

I want to try smoking some pork belly

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Missourian

Coloradomtnman said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neglected to post the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  Look at that beautiful smoke ring!
Click to expand...




Coloradomtnman said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neglected to post the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  Look at that beautiful smoke ring!
Click to expand...



Thanks.  Man I miss my brisket.   

Looking forward to seeing some Colorado BBQ creations.


----------



## Missourian

rightwinger said:


> I want to try smoking some pork belly
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?




I have never tried it...but I really like these guys...I've followed their recipes a number of times,  and always had excellent results.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Missourian said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neglected to post the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  Look at that beautiful smoke ring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neglected to post the finished product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn!  Look at that beautiful smoke ring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Man I miss my brisket.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some Colorado BBQ creations.
Click to expand...


Colorado food sucks.  I mean, I guess we have Rocky Mountain Oysters...


----------



## Missourian

Coloradomtnman said:


> Colorado food sucks.  I mean, I guess we have Rocky Mountain Oysters...



That's too bad.  I always heard Denver had some great eats.  I'll pass on the RMOs.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Missourian said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colorado food sucks.  I mean, I guess we have Rocky Mountain Oysters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad.  I always heard Denver had some great eats.  I'll pass on the RMOs.
Click to expand...


We've got good restaurants, but no real native faire, unless you count the Denver omelette.  Nothin' like St. Louis style bbq.  Or Memphis bbq, or Carolina, or Texas (which I will guiltily admit to being good bbq - brisket is delicious.  F off Memphis!)


----------



## Missourian

rightwinger said:


> I want to try smoking some pork belly
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?



Pick up a pork belly yesterday...going to try it on Sunday.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Missourian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try smoking some pork belly
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a pork belly yesterday...going to try it on Sunday.
Click to expand...


Doing a rub, or just smoke?


----------



## Missourian

Coloradomtnman said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try smoking some pork belly
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a pork belly yesterday...going to try it on Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing a rub, or just smoke?
Click to expand...



What I'd really like to try is to make bacon...but that takes seven days of curing.

I'm thinking following that Barbeque Pit Boys recipe with the rub over veggies.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Missourian said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try smoking some pork belly
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a pork belly yesterday...going to try it on Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing a rub, or just smoke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd really like to try is to make bacon...but that takes seven days of curing.
> 
> I'm thinking following that Barbeque Pit Boys recipe with the rub over veggies.
Click to expand...


Mmmmmmm.  Homemade bacon.  Uncured bacon is delicious.


----------



## Missourian

Coloradomtnman said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try smoking some pork belly
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a pork belly yesterday...going to try it on Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing a rub, or just smoke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd really like to try is to make bacon...but that takes seven days of curing.
> 
> I'm thinking following that Barbeque Pit Boys recipe with the rub over veggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmm.  Homemade bacon.  Uncured bacon is delicious.
Click to expand...


I'm game...the butcher shop only had skin off pork belly,  and I'd rather use skin on for that other recipe anyway.

Have you made uncured bacon?


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Missourian said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try smoking some pork belly
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up a pork belly yesterday...going to try it on Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing a rub, or just smoke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd really like to try is to make bacon...but that takes seven days of curing.
> 
> I'm thinking following that Barbeque Pit Boys recipe with the rub over veggies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmm.  Homemade bacon.  Uncured bacon is delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm game...the butcher shop only had skin off pork belly,  and I'd rather use skin on for that other recipe anyway.
> 
> Have you made uncured bacon?
Click to expand...


Nope, just eaten it.  I recommend it.  Less salty.


----------



## BlackSand

Missourian said:


> Have y'all tried these yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were terrific..!​​
> 
> Atomic Buffalo Turds... US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



I smoke something like that ... Only I use Monterey Jack cheese and add a fat gulf shrimp in the middle.
We named then "toronados" ... Sounds like a Mexican tornado.

.


----------



## Missourian

BlackSand said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have y'all tried these yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were terrific..!​​
> 
> Atomic Buffalo Turds... US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smoke something like that ... Only I use Monterey Jack cheese and add a fat gulf shrimp in the middle.
> We named then "toronados" ... Sounds like a Mexican tornado.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Dam,  that sounds delicious.


----------



## Missourian

Pork Belly smoke...



 

 

 

 

 

 

The only thing you don't see here is apple juice that was poured into the pan at the beginning of the smoke,  Masterpiece Rub,  and I mixed apple and cherry wood for the smoke...345 degrees for four and a half hours.

It's in the cooler right now...going to eat some now,  cut up the rest in strips and fry it like bacon.


----------



## Mr. H.

So what are "burnt ends" that I keep seeing advertised at restaurants? Rendered fat?


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> So what are "burnt ends" that I keep seeing advertised at restaurants? Rendered fat?



When you buy a whole beef brisket,  you get a point and a flat.  the point end of the point,  and the ragged end of the flat are thinned and less fatty than the rest of the brisket,  so they tend to dry out,  plus they have a lot of spicy bark (burnt) all around the meat.  Most folks want juicy full thin slices of brisket,  so before slicing,  those end pieces are removed.  They are cubed up and served as burnt ends. 

Personally,  that's what I order when we go out for BBQ.  Delicious...and I hardly ever end up with them at home,  because my Weber isn't big enough to do a whole brisket,  I just buy a flat from the butcher.


----------



## Mr. H.

Missourian said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't forget about 'cha, H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^We ate about half just like like,  with some Cattlemans sauce
> And sweet potato fries.
> Delicious.
> 
> The next night I cooked down some onion, green peppers and mushrooms
> in some butter and with some french bread and provolone made a
> Missouri cheesebrisket sandwich.
> Man was it ever good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ wrapped this in foil and baked at 250 for 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

What did you do with them bread innards?


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't forget about 'cha, H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^We ate about half just like like,  with some Cattlemans sauce
> And sweet potato fries.
> Delicious.
> 
> The next night I cooked down some onion, green peppers and mushrooms
> in some butter and with some french bread and provolone made a
> Missouri cheesebrisket sandwich.
> Man was it ever good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ wrapped this in foil and baked at 250 for 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you do with them bread innards?
Click to expand...



Soaked up some of the rendered fat and ate 'em.


----------



## Mr. H.

Missourian said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> Is it done yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't forget about 'cha, H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^We ate about half just like like,  with some Cattlemans sauce
> And sweet potato fries.
> Delicious.
> 
> The next night I cooked down some onion, green peppers and mushrooms
> in some butter and with some french bread and provolone made a
> Missouri cheesebrisket sandwich.
> Man was it ever good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ wrapped this in foil and baked at 250 for 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you do with them bread innards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Soaked up some of the rendered fat and ate 'em.
Click to expand...

Damn, that's hard-core.


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soaked up some of the rendered fat and ate 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's hard-core.
Click to expand...



Apparently not hard-core enough.  The BBQ Pit Boys ate their pork belly fat & all...I had to strip the fat out of mine...but hot-dam if it wasn't fantastic...

This recipe is a keeper.


----------



## BlackSand

I smoked 350 chickens for a girl's softball team fundraiser today.
Had to clean them out and season them yesterday ... Glad all that is over.

Brought home four smoked chicken halves ... And going to make chicken salad with them tomorrow.
Chicken salad is so much better when you use smoked chickens.

.


----------



## Missourian

BlackSand said:


> I smoked 350 chickens for a girl's softball team fundraiser today.
> Had to clean them out and season them yesterday ... Glad all that is over.
> 
> Brought home four smoked chicken halves ... And going to make chicken salad with them tomorrow.
> Chicken salad is so much better when you use smoked chickens.
> 
> .



That's a mess of yard bird.  

You're makin' me hungry for chicken.


----------



## Missourian

Sliced up that pork belly today and fried it up...Zomg!

If you make this,  don't try to slice it too thin,  about an eighth of an inch is perfect.


----------



## Mr. H.

Today I had my first burnt ends sandwich. 

AND I LIKED IT!


----------



## Moonglow

Mr. H. said:


> Today I had my first burnt ends sandwich.
> 
> AND I LIKED IT!


Really, any dog will do?


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> Today I had my first burnt ends sandwich.
> 
> AND I LIKED IT!




Mmm,  where'd you go and what kinda sauce did they (or you) put on it.

Do you live in Southern IL?  There's a BBQ place across from the Loves @ exit 83 on 57 south of Mt Vernon that has some of the best private label BBQ sauce...yummy.


----------



## Mr. H.

Missourian said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had my first burnt ends sandwich.
> 
> AND I LIKED IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm,  where'd you go and what kinda sauce did they (or you) put on it.
> 
> Do you live in Southern IL?  There's a BBQ place across from the Loves @ exit 83 on 57 south of Mt Vernon that has some of the best private label BBQ sauce...yummy.
Click to expand...

Would that be 17th street BBQ? Yeah that's good shit. 
They actually smoke their corned beef for the Reuben sammich. Freakin' great but not perfect. They use marbled rye instead of the Jewish seeded rye which to me is the standard. 

I had lunch at a local joint that I've been to before, but never until now had the burnt ends. 
They've got about six different sauces. My favorite is Memphis Sweet, followed by Lil' Heat, which is a tad vinegar-ish. They've also got Chipotle Mango and others.


----------



## Missourian

Mr. H. said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had my first burnt ends sandwich.
> 
> AND I LIKED IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm,  where'd you go and what kinda sauce did they (or you) put on it.
> 
> Do you live in Southern IL?  There's a BBQ place across from the Loves @ exit 83 on 57 south of Mt Vernon that has some of the best private label BBQ sauce...yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would that be 17th street BBQ? Yeah that's good shit.
> They actually smoke their corned beef for the Reuben sammich. Freakin' great but not perfect. They use marbled rye instead of the Jewish seeded rye which to me is the standard.
> 
> I had lunch at a local joint that I've been to before, but never until now had the burnt ends.
> They've got about six different sauces. My favorite is Memphis Sweet, followed by Lil' Heat, which is a tad vinegar-ish. They've also got Chipotle Mango and others.
Click to expand...


I'm going to have to try that place,  I get down to Marion from time to time.  Smoked corned beef sounds delicious.  

This place is farther north in Ina...Uncle Joes.  Their BBQ was nothing to write home about,  but the sauce is awesome.

Uncle Joe s Sauce s - Ina - Local Business Facebook

I miss the Marion Truck Stop...they had a fantastic home style buffet.  Now it's a Pilot......so a good BBQ place will make it worth stopping for.  

Sounds like you found a another great BBQ place...I'm a big fan of vinegar based sauces.

Now I wish I had a burnt end sandwich,  a smoked reuben and some BBQ'd chicken.


----------



## boedicca

Hey Missourian 

We're doing a mess of ribs in the smoker this weekend.  Do you have a boe-dacious dry rub recipe to recommend?


----------



## ChrisL

I'm going to have to get a smoker one of these days.  I've never had one but I would love to try this with brisket at home.


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> I'm going to have to get a smoker one of these days.  I've never had one but I would love to try this with brisket at home.




Smoked brisket takes a really long time!   Babyback ribs take a few hours - and are delicious!


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to get a smoker one of these days.  I've never had one but I would love to try this with brisket at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked brisket takes a really long time!   Babyback ribs take a few hours - and are delicious!
Click to expand...


Oh I know, but I really love brisket, when it's cooked right.  It has to be smoked.


----------



## Missourian

boedicca said:


> Hey Missourian
> 
> We're doing a mess of ribs in the smoker this weekend.  Do you have a boe-dacious dry rub recipe to recommend?



This is my favorite rib rub recipe...let me know if you like it as much as I do.

this make 3/4 of a cup...

1/4 cup packed brown sugar

1 tablespoon sweet paprika

1 tablespoon smoked paprika

1 tablespoon ground black pepper

1 tablespoon ground white pepper

1 1/2 tablespoons kosher salt

2 teaspoons garlic powder

2 teaspoons onion powder

1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper


----------



## boedicca

Missourian said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Missourian
> 
> We're doing a mess of ribs in the smoker this weekend.  Do you have a boe-dacious dry rub recipe to recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite rib rub recipe...let me know if you like it as much as I do.
> 
> this make 3/4 of a cup...
> 
> 1/4 cup packed brown sugar
> 
> 1 tablespoon sweet paprika
> 
> 1 tablespoon smoked paprika
> 
> 1 tablespoon ground black pepper
> 
> 1 tablespoon ground white pepper
> 
> 1 1/2 tablespoons kosher salt
> 
> 2 teaspoons garlic powder
> 
> 2 teaspoons onion powder
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
Click to expand...




Thanks!  That sounds great!


----------



## Missourian

Doing a five pound brisket flat tomorrow,  trying a new marinade...

12 oz can of cola,  1/8 cup Worcestershire,  1/8 cup olive oil,  1/2 TBSP salt,  3 cloves garlic (minced).

Five pounds means max 8 hours marinade....going to go for six hours,  then wash,  dry and dry rub some Grillmates Sweet and Smokey prepared rub.

We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Missourian

Meat + heat + smoke + time....


----------



## Disir

I miss Mr. H.


----------



## Missourian

Disir said:


> I miss Mr. H.


Me too.  Good dude.

Come back Mr. H.

For some reason the mention won't work.


----------



## Missourian

Probably the last smoke of 2020...coming along nicely...


----------



## Missourian

Four hours...


----------

